# Too many VPS Sites



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of VPS tutorial sites popping up everywhere (signatures, posts... etc...) We just need 1 wiki site or something that we can put all these VPS guide/help/tutorials on. It's hard to keep track of all the different sites. It's really cool that we as a community are so passionate about these things, it's just difficult to have so many and not know where to go to look for the tutorial you saw on one of them.

Thoughts?


----------



## lazyt (May 28, 2013)

_One site to rule them all, One site to find them,_

_One site to bring them all and in the darkness bind them_

Centralization is just putting all of the information in one place to make one big target.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 28, 2013)

Some sort of VPS site aggregation service. 

Bring in LowEndTalk, LowEndBox, vpsBoard, WHT VPS, (not familiar with any others). 

Then display it in a really nice fashion with maybe some sort of single sign on so you can reply to topics from all those sites directly from this aggregation site without ever having to leave. 

Sounds awesome



lazyt said:


> Centralization is just putting all of the information in one place to make one big target.



Oh wait... this is about just tutorials. semi related?


----------



## willie (May 28, 2013)

How about using Gitit (http://gitit.net ) for the wiki.  The cool thing is that the backing store is a git repository, so everyone can have their own copy that they update with "git pull" whenever they want.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 28, 2013)

willie said:


> How about using Gitit (http://gitit.net ) for the wiki.




Wouldn't this require the writers for each site to submit each guide, or someone would have to copy and paste each guide one at a time. Maybe *@*, is looking for something completely automated?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

I don't want to steal anyones guide, I would be hoping that they would submit it. It would be cool to integrate this with VPSBoard as to not create yet another website.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 28, 2013)

Maybe a tab at the top of the website that says Guides or Tutorials, and users can be trusted to possibly add new tutorials? Or something completely open for anyone to change like an embedded wiki?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

I think a separate wiki that is still attached to vps board would be nice.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 29, 2013)

Could start by filtering LET by tags with tutorials and asking for permission to repost in the new wiki.

Not sure if it would be easier/better to just start with new content completely, though the fact is it will be probably lacking for a while without prepopulating it with known working guides. At least until someone can sit down and write new guides for the wiki.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

Well, if anyone wants to contribute let me know and I'll chat up @manndude and see if we can work something out.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 29, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/405-lowendguidecom-updates/#entry6232

Have you taken a look at this, maybe you both can collaborate with *@**MannDude* to make it the main guide area.

Though I think the community is trying to get away from LowEnd*


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

@WebSearchingPro - Yeah, definitely trying to get away from LowEnd. I like it here because it seems to be a more mature group than LET.


----------



## Sonwebhost (May 30, 2013)

I like them the more we have the less we need support if people use them tofix problems or to get a better understanding of the vps


----------



## ryanarp (May 30, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I like them the more we have the less we need support if people use them tofix problems or to get a better understanding of the vps


It only becomes fun when people start using them to contact your support, and you have about 6 forums to monitor


----------



## mikho (May 31, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/405-lowendguidecom-updates/#entry6232
> 
> Have you taken a look at this, maybe you both can collaborate with *@MannDude* to make it the main guide area.
> 
> Though I think the community is trying to get away from LowEnd*





bcarlsonmedia said:


> @WebSearchingPro - Yeah, definitely trying to get away from LowEnd. I like it here because it seems to be a more mature group than LET.



Are you suggesting a rename of the site?


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Could start by filtering LET by tags with tutorials and asking for permission to repost in the new wiki.
> 
> Not sure if it would be easier/better to just start with new content completely, though the fact is it will be probably lacking for a while without prepopulating it with known working guides. At least until someone can sit down and write new guides for the wiki.


LET is a time bomb on who owns the content.  Know some of us now want our content removed from LET based on what has happened there.

As far as aggregating guides, that's a novel idea I suppose.   But, I think aggregation is vastly overrated and highly destructive.

Isn't a search engine an aggregator?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 31, 2013)

@buffalooed - Just curious, how is aggregation destructive?


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

Aggregation has been all the rage for eons.  It has its place.   But vastly overused and abused.

Destructive parts are these:

* Content pilfering/theft

* Draining of viewers 

* Contextually content can be out of place

* Degrades brand / site re-visits

* May violate spirit of a donated tutorial or outright violate work product contract where party was compensated to produce such.

Clearly, aggregation can be argued to do the opposite.  

Aggregation, in my opinion should create value add.  Something beyond being just an index of things (this can get tricky).  

Aggregation should be limited in content to some classification, title, publish date and that's about it.  Rest of data should be a link to the original publishing site without any sort of wrapper/content trap/etc.   Straight push the user to the real content where it lives.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 31, 2013)

Maybe a custom search engine that searches VPSBoard community sites?


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

I think that if someone was to build a tutorial aggregator for this industry there are lots of legitimate "legal" hurdles to jump.

I see the positive from such a thing, but wearily point out the entire thing is on the backs of hard working folks of all sorts, so be wary of their rights to their property, please


----------



## NodeBytes (May 31, 2013)

As an artist, I totally agree to this. I understand the ramifications of originality and finality of a works location. I would simply like to come up with some way in which we as a community would be able to see the works posted on many of the sites and blogs run by this community.


----------



## drmike (May 31, 2013)

Thanks @bcarlsonmedia.

Tech is always so quick to "create" programs that bulldoze content, then ask for forgiveness or pay a token bag of shiny beads afterwards.  Both approaches I've long held as inadequate and typically should cost them dearly.

A search engine is doable for a niche.  Freely slurping all the content, well site owners probably will complain loudly as it taxes resources.

Highly advise limited scope to test whatever you do start --- like to one site like vpsBoard.  Get that working with data set then expand.

My gripes about aggregators come from years of having content stolen, reused, chasing idiots over it and finally just saying screw it.  I won't even go into the mess search spiders can and do create.  Wild West still persists.


----------



## Abdussamad (May 31, 2013)

Work on your google skills and you won't need a central repository. A central repository is never going to work because people are selfish and will only contribute to their own sites. Also it's better if a "thousand flowers bloom" because competition among webmasters will spur them to create better content.


----------

